# East Texas area in here **shop warning**



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

ok guys had to take my rancher in because i sunk it i had to get the top end replaced in it. i took it to a shop called advanced powersports on the north east loop 323 in tyler, tx. they said it needed the top end replaced so i told them to do it and i got the bike back cost $1200 for the replacement had it back for about 2 weeks and it started smoking extremely bad again just like it had done before i took it to them,i took it back to them and they started making up excuses on to why it did it not owning up to any mistakes they might have made. i ended up taking it to a friends house who is a certified master tech at pro one automotive in whitehouse and him and another master tech took it apart to find that the topend has never been taken apart on the bike everything is the stock wore out parts. they charged me for big bore kit boring out the piston wall rings new piston and found that all they did was put a can of no smoke in it called it done and took my money. just wanted to warn you guys bout this shop i dont want anyone else to go through the same thing im going through im going to try and get my money back if not im taking them to civil court.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like what happened to a buddy of mine, he has a 07 brute 750, the motor blew in it well went in had it fixed told him warrenty will cover labor but he has to fork out $2400 in parts, for it fixed ran good for awhile then motor starting knocking real bad about after 200 miles on supposly on a new motor, this time took it back to a diffrent shop and said it spun a rod bearing and that this motor has never been taken out, looked up the history on it and turns out it was never filed under warranty


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

red rancher sorry about that .. i will sure spread the word about them ..


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Personally, I would sue the dog **** out of them... Also, run an add in the local papers telling people to stay away... Of course, I would have already had their behinds on the chopping block over this... Of course if I sued them, I would get my money back, my legal fees, pain and suffering, etc... LOL... I would take them to the cleaners.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow that's sucks... Did baggy pull it apart for u ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

been by there on my way out of tyler...never stopped though ( if im thinking about the right place)i'll have to spread the word also..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That sucks. Hopefully they will learn their lesson from this, I saw take them for everything you can.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

CROOKS EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I hate freaking dealers like that....:aargh4: I wished the kawasaki, Honda, and all the other would pull their dealer license....if not the owner get the bullhead clap and die from it.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Dang man that sucks, take them to civil court and make sure they don't have enough money left to keep the doors open.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Your the second person I've heard bad things about from them. I stopped there once to feel em out and i drove away knowing they wouldnt get any of my business


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That sucks i would take them to the cleaners like everyone else said.


----------

